# What's your favorite trail mix?



## letscook (Jun 20, 2012)

I like dried cranberries or the flavored cransins, pistashios, pecans, almonds  m&m's, dried apricots, dried pinneapple, mangos sunflowers or pumkins seeds


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds good.

We get Walmart's Great Value Cajun Trail Mix.  Has a nice kick to it.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 20, 2012)

Alix's Nuts and Bolts mix is good if you want to make it yourself.  I'm feeling lazy lately so I think I'll try the Walmart version you recommended, Dawg. 

It's so hard to cook for one.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 21, 2012)

I ain't sure I want my trails mixed. At my age, I prefer them level or with a slight downward grade.


----------



## Linda123 (Jun 21, 2012)

I always make my own....and it varies...walnuts, cashews, pecans, raisins (gold and regular), craisins, sunflower seeds and sometimes I get some minced dried fruit. I am not a big fan of peanuts so i usually don't put any in my mixes...and I seldom put M&M's or any type of chocolate in it either.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

Thank you for the Interesting Post topic.  

I am extremely disciplined, so I have 5 nuts per morning for breakfast before going horse riding, speed walking or to the Gym or to Work ...

My faves are:

Brazil Nuts, Macademias, Pistachios, hazelnuts and walnuts ... 

I rarely have eaten in between meals, as I do not eat just to eat and am quite petite and extraordinairely active ... 

I prefer to eat my proper meals for breakfast and the main for lunch ... dinner is normally quite light ... 

Have a great wkend,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 22, 2012)

My friend Patty told me she stays so slim by keeping a bowl of trail mix out where she can nibble on a few bites occasionally.


----------



## chubbs (Jul 10, 2012)

I been making my own.Just using walnuts,pepitas,& sun maid raisins.Would add macadamia nuts if they were cheaper.I want to make a macadamia,golden raisin,coconut,banana,& cacao mix sometime.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 10, 2012)

I make my own as well and when I can I dehydrate some of my own fruit, specially banana chips and raisins.

I use a variety of things but it always includes raw nuts and seeds, apricots, raisins, unsweetened dried cranberries, etc.

We use this as a munching snack as most of the bought ones have things that either or both of us can't tolerate!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 10, 2012)

A friend gave me a bag of apricots which I plan to dry then I'll add some rolled oats, the apricots, banana chips, almond slices,raisins,I add some rice checks,honey a little salt, and any fruit I can dehydrate and use dried,cranberries,also sunflower seeds, dried mango,
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 13, 2012)

These all sound amazing, thanks everyone 

I love the mix of lots of dried fruits with a variety of nuts


----------

